# Supreme Court Rules



## Jay-J (Apr 20, 2005)

*Yes*

I saw this also! Very good news indeed!


----------



## XXLnevermis (Mar 1, 2008)

tttlll77 said:


> We can all celebrate the ruling today by the US. Supreme Court... We the people have the right to own guns! This is a blow to all those miss guided anti's who would gladly take your bow if they could. This is a historic ruling but the vote was a narrow 5 to 4 which makes one wonder how 4 judges could vote against this obvious constitutional right. We still need to be vigilant regarding the future of our rights.


I saw this information earlier today and went to the NRA website, but I did not read the transcript of the ruling.

HOLY CR&P!!!! Our second amendment was one vote away from being destroyed. I did not hear about the 5-4 ruling. God save us if Obama wins and has the opportunity to appoint any Supreme Court Justices.

God save our country if the liberals ever succeed in legislating against our God given right to protect ourselves and the second amendment that our founding father's instituted to guarantee this right.

I can't imagine what would happen in this country if local law enforcement started going door to door to arrest people for possesing a firearm.

SUPPORT YOUR FREEDOM AND SUPPORT THE NRA!!!


----------



## pinshooter (Jun 11, 2004)

I didn't even know they were ruling on it. It chaps my backside that it went 5-4. Constitution doesn't mean much today.


----------



## kyarcheryguy (Nov 29, 2007)

Very happy about the decision but sad that 4 basically voted to ban the second amendment.

Better be thinking about that come November.


----------



## duckman1958 (Dec 7, 2007)

It is a bittersweet day...great that we preserved our right to bear arms and protect ourselves...sad that probably yet in my lifetime (I'm 50) we'll see this significantly change.


----------



## BeachBow (Jan 6, 2008)

*It happend in New Orleans*



XXLnevermis said:


> I saw this information earlier today and went to the NRA website, but I did not read the transcript of the ruling.
> 
> HOLY CR&P!!!! Our second amendment was one vote away from being destroyed. I did not hear about the 5-4 ruling. God save us if Obama wins and has the opportunity to appoint any Supreme Court Justices.
> 
> ...


Did you see the show on the NRA where they were showing the NOPD going door to door taking peoples guns? No receipts or anything. Even after the NRA sued and won, the NOPD never returned the weapons, and refused to let the owners search for their weapons.


----------



## duckman1958 (Dec 7, 2007)

BeachBow said:


> Did you see the show on the NRA where they were showing the NOPD going door to door taking peoples guns? No receipts or anything. Even after the NRA sued and won, the NOPD never returned the weapons, and refused to let the owners search for their weapons.


Now that my friend is scary...real scary! I'm far from a right-wing militant but I'm not sure exactly how I'd react to that! :zip:


----------



## Two Bears (Feb 9, 2005)

tttlll77 said:


> We can all celebrate the ruling today by the US. Supreme Court... We the people have the right to own guns! This is a blow to all those miss guided anti's who would gladly take your bow if they could. *This is a historic ruling but the vote was a narrow 5 to 4 which makes one wonder how 4 judges could vote against this obvious constitutional right.* We still need to be vigilant regarding the future of our rights.




Freaking liberals...............Thats who


----------



## SILVERGREY (Jul 7, 2008)

*treason*

Those four Judges should be tried for treason, and removed from the bench. They have forgot what this country is about, and have also forgot "WE THE PEOPLE"


----------



## inselman (Jul 22, 2008)

Obama and Ron Paul for Pres and VP!

Or

Mcain and John Edwards for Pres and VP!


The middle Ain't so bad.:wink:


----------

